# eBay



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

what do you know about eBay? because i was just on there, and it had a losi mf2, with a novak gtx esc. which, correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't that worth like, $185 or somthing? and the truck had a starting bid, of $50! thats a little cheap. has anyone had expirience with eBay? good or bad. let me know!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ebay is good but thats just a starting bid, belive me it will go for about 300$ so dont get your hopes up, but watch ebay you can get things cheap, i got my ta04 for really chea, so ebays good just watch the persons fed back 98-100% are good sellers dont trust any one else.... good luck!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ebay is a OK place to get stuff, but just be carefull on what you buy so you do not get riped off. like tamiya kid said look at there feed-back rating,,,, also watch the shipping charges of a certain item,,, if I where you I would just look under for sale stuff under hobbytalk, where you can trust people alittle better then ebay, but it is all on what you want to do,,,,


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

CDW35 said:


> Ebay is a OK place to get stuff, but just be carefull on what you buy so you do not get riped off. like tamiya kid said look at there feed-back rating,,,, also watch the shipping charges of a certain item,,, if I where you I would just look under for sale stuff under hobbytalk, where you can trust people alittle better then eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and sometimes you can find a gem.... 

but try here first.. definately (and the various other boards available at your disposal))


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ebay Is The World To Me!!!!!!! I Would Say Im Hooked Like Crack!!!!!!!! Lol


----------

